# Tip 'o the Day - Tekin RS/RS Pro Settings



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here is the first of many Tip 'o the Day we will be posting in the future. Tip 'o the Days will be short, to the point helpful tips that RCers can use. Not sure we will have one every day, but we'll try and get one posted every time we find something that will be helpful.

Tekin will be coming out with a new software version for their RS/RS Pro line of speed controls. It is still officially available only to team drivers with in the beta testing stage but if you look up a Tekin team driver at one of your races most of them will upgrade your RS/RS Pro for you. The new software will allow you to adjust the timing of the motor (called Boost by Tekin) when running in sensored mode (with a sensored motor).

Here are the recommended settings from Randy Pike, Tekin Team Manager and Eric Salvas, Tekin Team Driver to get you started. You may need to adjust from here to suit your car/truck setup and driving style.

*17.5 Novak motor 4-cell or lipo: max on motor and 15 Boost on the ESC*
*17.5 Tekin motor 4-cell or lipo: 12 on motor and 15 Boost on the ESC*
*17.5 Feigao motor 4-cell or lipo: 20 on motor and 7 Boost on the ESC*

Find out more on the Team Tekin discussion.</img> </img> </img>









Click here to view more articles.


----------

